# Zoom and Follow



## tryptech (Aug 5, 2020)

tryptech submitted a new resource:

Zoom and Follow - Zoom and follow the mouse on a desktop source



> Have you ever needed to zoom in on your screen to show some fine detail work, or to make your large 4k/ultrawide monitor less daunting? *Zoom and Follow* for OBS Studio does exactly that, zooms in on your mouse and follows it around. Configurable and low-impact, you can now do old school Camtasia zoom ins _*live*_
> 
> Inspired by caharkness's Magic Window



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 24, 2020)

Does it actually work?

I have installed Python 3.7.9, and installed the two dependency Python packages as well (Pynput and Screeninfo).
I also made sure to point to the Python install folder path.
When I add the zoom_and_follow_mouse.py script into the script list in OBS, I get a statement that merely says "No properties available".
I can tell by looking at the zoom_and_follow_mouse.py file in a text editor that certainly are supposed to be a slew of properties.


----------



## upgradeQ (Nov 24, 2020)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Does it actually work?
> 
> I have installed Python 3.7.9, and installed the two dependency Python packages as well (Pynput and Screeninfo).
> I also made sure to point to the Python install folder path.
> ...


If you are on windows then you must install Python 3.6 , here the link ,select x86-64 if you are using 64 bit OBS, x86 if 32 bit OBS.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 25, 2020)

I got it to work after switching to 3.6. Thx.

It works well! zooming and panning is nice!

It was tricky to get the zooming set up, as when I record a 1920x1080 screen, the "display" of that screen is within a Display Capture that is sized down somewhat, to make room for branding, lower thirds, titling, etc.

Might I suggest that you provide some instruction as to how to set up the zooming?
Thx!!


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 30, 2020)

I am trying to set up a scene for each of 3 different zoom levels, along with a 4th at "full" (100%).

Currently, I have 3 versions of the script that have the very last If statement looking like this:

`if zoom.source_name != "" and zoom.flag:
            zoom.update_monitor_size()
            obs.timer_add(zoom.tick, zoom.refresh_rate)
            zoom.lock = True
            zoom.flag = True
        # elif not zoom.flag:
            # zoom.flag = True
            # zoom.lock = False`

Notice I have set both the zoom.lock and zoom.flag to True, and commented out the elif statement.

What this gets me is each of the 3 zoom scenes only allow a zoomed view, and cannot be zoomed out.... that is what you get when you select the "100%" scene.

This is working, except for one thing:  the first time after starting OBS, and selecting one of the 3 zoom scenes, it does execute an actual zoom effect -- which is not what I want -- I want the scene to be at the desired zoom level to start. (I am wanting the zoom "effect" to be derived from a simple scene fade.)

I also tried setting the Zoom Duration for each version of the script to be "0", but there is still a flash when changing each zoom scene for the first time, as the zoom process seems unavoidable.

Any ideas?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 30, 2020)

I think I got it working for me.... I commented out the obs.timer_add line...


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 30, 2020)

Well, I guess not.   That tweak made the pan functionality stop.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 1, 2020)

Another thought -- is there a way to enable/disable panning independent from zooming?


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 6, 2020)

Perhaps someone can help me. Running obs 26 on Windows 10 Pro 64, I have  Python 3.6, the plugin creates the following error message:

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/frontend-tools/scripts\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 7
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     <!DOCTYPE html>
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     ^
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] SyntaxError: invalid syntax
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/frontend-tools/scripts\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 7
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     <!DOCTYPE html>
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     ^
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] SyntaxError: invalid syntax

Any ideas what's causing this?


----------



## tryptech (Dec 7, 2020)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Another thought -- is there a way to enable/disable panning independent from zooming?


 Would you want the pan to only move to the mouse on a hotkey press or something along those lines?


----------



## tryptech (Dec 7, 2020)

OpenFields said:


> Perhaps someone can help me. Running obs 26 on Windows 10 Pro 64, I have  Python 3.6, the plugin creates the following error message:
> 
> [zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/frontend-tools/scripts\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 7
> [zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     <!DOCTYPE html>
> ...


It's possible you downloaded a webpage and saved it as they python file. None of the python code should start with that line, that's HTML. Try to redownload the python script from this link


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 7, 2020)

tryptech said:


> It's possible you downloaded a webpage and saved it as they python file. None of the python code should start with that line, that's HTML. Try to redownload the python script from this link


Thanks for helping me out. I don't have much experience with Python but expected the link to download a .py file. (as happened with other python scripts I downloaded) However, it showed a page with code. I copy pasted it into a .txt file and changed the extension into .py. 
This time, I get another error message:

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-studio/data/obs-plugins/frontend-tools/scripts\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 2, in <module>
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     from pynput.mouse import Controller  # python -m pip install pynput
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'pynput'

Not sure what I should do now.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 8, 2020)

tryptech said:


> Would you want the pan to only move to the mouse on a hotkey press or something along those lines?



My thought was to make it so a


tryptech said:


> Would you want the pan to only move to the mouse on a hotkey press or something along those lines?



Yeah... basically, when I switch to a scene that has a predefined zoom level, I’d like the option zoom so the mouse is centered, or in the up left corner... maybe allow some options on that.

Then the pan only gets activated when the user decides too.


----------



## tryptech (Dec 8, 2020)

OpenFields said:


> Thanks for helping me out. I don't have much experience with Python but expected the link to download a .py file. (as happened with other python scripts I downloaded) However, it showed a page with code. I copy pasted it into a .txt file and changed the extension into .py.
> This time, I get another error message:
> 
> [zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...



You didn't install the python modules that the script is dependent on. Please check the github page and follow the instructions for all of the dependencies necessary.




ContentDeveloper said:


> My thought was to make it so a
> 
> 
> Yeah... basically, when I switch to a scene that has a predefined zoom level, I’d like the option zoom so the mouse is centered, or in the up left corner... maybe allow some options on that.
> ...



I'll look into it; no guarantees on when it gets done though.


For future reference everyone, I rarely look at the forums.* Please post any issues/feature requests on the github repositorty here*


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 8, 2020)

tryptech said:


> You didn't install the python modules that the script is dependent on. Please check the github page and follow the instructions for all of the dependencies necessary.


Thanks for being patient with me but I'm just learning about Python and github. When I go there I see all sorts of files and don't know which one to download, let alone how to install these into Python 3.6. I need some more specific directions for both dependencies. Thanks!


----------



## MichaKü (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello,
I have the following problem with the zoom script:
For me, the image section is not zoomed large, but the window is zoomed out, the font remains the same size.
See here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/10Di6NPvQhKF-BCpDV831sLGcjdIakC9F/view?usp=sharing

What could I have done wrong?
(I have on the computer beside Python 3.6 for OBS also Python 3.9 for other projects. Could that be the reason?)

Thanks for help
Micha


----------



## MichaKü (Feb 21, 2021)

Now I found the solution for my problem. At 4:50 in this video: https://youtu.be/OUyPpol0yYo


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm having problem to make it work with my 4k monitor. Did someone else have try it in high resolution? Works, but didn't show my entire monitor and when unzoom, it get back to another monitor resolution (in my case 768x1366)


----------



## wgp123 (May 6, 2021)

Hi, I love the idea of this and saw it working and it looks great, really useful!!!....I installed the Python version mentioned and then the script no problem, the Zoom works fine in OBS, however the one thing I just can't get to work is the mouse tracking, no matter what settings I adjust in the script. Once the zoom happens, then it just remains static after that until I hotkey and unzoom. I can see the mouse cursor moving about but no tracking. I noticed on the Github that a fix for the zoom_and_follow_mouse.py script was applied since others who have it working installed it, maybe that's my problem?...I don't have a copy of the script before those fixes were implemented so I have no way to test that theory.....any way that version can be made available to try? Or maybe you have any other suggestions that I might try?


----------



## wgp123 (May 8, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Hi, I love the idea of this and saw it working and it looks great, really useful!!!....I installed the Python version mentioned and then the script no problem, the Zoom works fine in OBS, however the one thing I just can't get to work is the mouse tracking, no matter what settings I adjust in the script. Once the zoom happens, then it just remains static after that until I hotkey and unzoom. I can see the mouse cursor moving about but no tracking. I noticed on the Github that a fix for the zoom_and_follow_mouse.py script was applied since others who have it working installed it, maybe that's my problem?...I don't have a copy of the script before those fixes were implemented so I have no way to test that theory.....any way that version can be made available to try? Or maybe you have any other suggestions that I might try?


UPDATE: I got it working and I must say it's really useful. The fix was staring me in the face but only triggered for me when I saw another users comment elsewhere about ...put very simply the fix was just NOT use the same Hotkey for both the Zoom and the Follow functions. In fact it works with just a single hotkey for me as well on the Zoom. Hope that helps anyone experiencing a similar issue.


----------



## DexNeXuS (May 10, 2021)

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Users/dex-8.DESKTOP-5OIUGUR/OneDrive/Desktop/OBS/OBS ASSETS/OBS Effects/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 3, in <module>

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     from screeninfo import get_monitors  # python -m pip install screeninfo

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'screeninfo'

This is all I am getting. I have Python 3.6.8. I have tried reinstalling this 3 times to see if that was the problem. I have downloaded the PiP things I needed but this just still is not working for me. any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## cognitiaclaeves (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm really having a hard time getting this to work. I see it zooming in, but it seems off, somehow, more off the further right I am compared to the point that it shows. Then, when it zooms out, it doesn't contain the entire screen. I'm on a retina 16-inch (3072 × 1920) display , zooming to 1280 x 720. I can get the full screen back by going into filters and deleting the ZoomCrop filter ... One other thing ... I don't see any other option other than "Manual Monitor Size" for "Select monitor to use for the base for scaling" ... this is different than I've seen in youtube videos.


----------



## cognitiaclaeves (Jun 16, 2021)

cognitiaclaeves said:


> I'm really having a hard time getting this to work. I see it zooming in, but it seems off, somehow, more off the further right I am compared to the point that it shows. Then, when it zooms out, it doesn't contain the entire screen. I'm on a retina 16-inch (3072 × 1920) display , zooming to 1280 x 720. I can get the full screen back by going into filters and deleting the ZoomCrop filter ... One other thing ... I don't see any other option other than "Manual Monitor Size" for "Select monitor to use for the base for scaling" ... this is different than I've seen in youtube videos.



The issue appears to be the retina display and the python libs used. https://github.com/tryptech/obs-zoom-and-follow/issues/20#issuecomment-859408073 .


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Aug 3, 2021)

I tried the idea of just assigning a hotkey to only do a zoom in and out…. and yet panning is activated along with it.

Also, if I create a 150% zoom and a 200% zoom, anybody got an idea on how to go to 200% _from_ 150%, without zooming out to 100% first?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Aug 16, 2021)

Let me ask it another way:

I have been able to set up a hotkey to toggle between 100% (1920x1080) to 150% (1280x720).
I have been able to set up a hotkey to toggle between 100% (1920x1080) to 200% (960x540).
But I cannot toggle between 150% and 200% -- instead, I have to from from 150% -> 100% -> 200% -> 100% -> 150%.

I want to toggle directly between 150% (1280x720) and 200% (960x540).

Any ideas, please?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 17, 2021)

Is it possible to add a feature that, when zoomed in and panning, that a source object would get moved when the cursor moves near that object, or at least when in the same quadrant, or even the same half, of the screen?


----------



## Sumaher4 (Sep 20, 2021)

OpenFields said:


> Thanks for helping me out. I don't have much experience with Python but expected the link to download a .py file. (as happened with other python scripts I downloaded) However, it showed a page with code. I copy pasted it into a .txt file and changed the extension into .py.
> This time, I get another error message:
> 
> [zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...


Hey man, I recently installed this and got it working thanks to a friend of mine who dwells in python.

You basically need to install the modules and to do that, Run CMD in Administrator mode and individually enter these lines


py -m pip install pynput

py -m pip install screeninfo

No $ sign and just py at the start. I got it working for me like that. Thought I should help you out as well.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Sep 20, 2021)

tryptech said:


> tryptech submitted a new resource:
> 
> Zoom and Follow - Zoom and follow the mouse on a desktop source
> 
> ...



Any chances of adding multiple display sources for the zoom to work? 

I got it so it zooms into my game, but also want for my camera to follow, for it to be anchored to the zoom itself, if that makes sense.


----------



## Virtualdjlefave (Jan 17, 2022)

Is there a way to make this work on, say, display 3?  I'd like to keep my center monitor (display 2) as my main display, but in OBS, I use display 3 as my screen share.


----------



## NoobCre8r (Jan 27, 2022)

Need help - Script stopped working.

Python 3.6 installed. 

I had the script working last night, but I deleted the folder the script file itself was stored in (yeah... I'm an idiot). When I loaded OBS I got a script not found error. So I downloaded the script again, put it in a folder I'm not going to delete, went to tools > scripts and removed and re-added the script, then went into Hot Keys and re-added the hot key.... but it will not work. :-(   Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paolo0166 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi.

I'm a new OBS user: thank you for this wonderful app and for tons great tutorials.

I'm using OBS on MAC OS 12.1 Monteray.
The OS install python 2.7 but I have installed also Python 3.10.

For me, with LUA scripts all works fine but with python scripts no description appear and no activity works.

Can anyone help me?
I'm try to use zoom-and-follow_mouse.py script.

Below my screenshots.
Thank you!


----------



## keiraxlicious (May 6, 2022)

first I had an issue with pywinctl not found and now it's win32api not found.  I tried doing many installs force reinstalls and I can 't get it to work yet it says "" pywin32-304 is installed"" i am so confused...


----------



## evilTweedle (May 6, 2022)

HI, Have I got the wrong version of something here installed in my python? I only have python 3.6.8 installed. and and managed to successfully install pynput, screeninfo and pywinctl after Alef fixed it for me. 

These are the versions I have installed. If python needs to be 3.6.8 - are some of these other scripts perhaps too new? 




My issue is that the script's obviously not working in OBS yet all the various python elements have installed correctly.


----------



## lokeshkapoor (May 30, 2022)

paolo0166 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a new OBS user: thank you for this wonderful app and for tons great tutorials.
> 
> ...


Hey, please install python version 3.6


----------



## lokeshkapoor (May 30, 2022)

evilTweedle said:


> HI, Have I got the wrong version of something here installed in my python? I only have python 3.6.8 installed. and and managed to successfully install pynput, screeninfo and pywinctl after Alef fixed it for me.
> 
> These are the versions I have installed. If python needs to be 3.6.8 - are some of these other scripts perhaps too new?
> View attachment 83264
> ...





They have removed the dependency of pynput and screeninfo from the code. So please install https://github.com/Kalmat/PyWinCtl/ to get it to work for you.


----------



## GM Rod (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello!
When I attempt to install this, I get this:



What gives?


----------



## GM Rod (Jun 10, 2022)

GM Rod said:


> Hello!
> When I attempt to install this, I get this:
> View attachment 84080
> What gives?


Solved that, now getting this:
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "X:/OBS/Plugins/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 386, in toggle_zoom
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     zoom.update_source_size()
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "X:/OBS/Plugins/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 76, in update_source_size
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     self.window = pwc.getWindowsWithTitle(self.windows[data[2]][0])[0]
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] IndexError: list index out of range


----------



## GM Rod (Jun 10, 2022)

Got it working, except it doesn't work when OBS is in a different monitor...
Will that not work at all?


----------



## shibetpc (Jul 28, 2022)

Ubuntu Linux 21.10
Python 3.9.7
OBS 27.2.4

I add the script, but 'Zoom Source' box is empty even with 'refresh source list'.  

However, I also don't have a 'Python' tab in the Scripts Window indicated in the install instructions.  Any advice as to what I'm doing wrong? 

thx


----------



## Cmac31 (Aug 3, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> UPDATE: I got it working and I must say it's really useful. The fix was staring me in the face but only triggered for me when I saw another users comment elsewhere about ...put very simply the fix was just NOT use the same Hotkey for both the Zoom and the Follow functions. In fact it works with just a single hotkey for me as well on the Zoom. Hope that helps anyone experiencing a similar issue.


I’m having trouble getting it to work are you available to help?  Ty


----------



## wgp123 (Aug 4, 2022)

Cmac31 said:


> I’m having trouble getting it to work are you available to help?  Ty


I’d be happy to help if I can. What can I do for you?


----------



## Wizastudios (Aug 13, 2022)

Going to ask. Any updates on how to get this working with MacOS?

OBS 27.2.4


----------



## Reaperz (Aug 22, 2022)

so I have the zoom and follow script enabled and working fantastically on one of my monitors. The issue is that even if I duplicate and rename the script for other sources the second script will just give me a script log pop up and tell me syntax error. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## Geefbird (Sep 6, 2022)

I have an issue where I have everything installed correctly but when I try to start OBS it says "Script Error Log" Zoom_and_Follow.py module not found" 

and zoom and follow therefore has no settings, hotkeys, and does not function.


----------



## wgp123 (Sep 6, 2022)

Unfortunately not errors I’ve seen and I dont know enough about them to try and resolve. The dev is pretty good at helping out, as are some others, so hopefully they might be of more help to you shortly.


----------



## Geefbird (Sep 6, 2022)

Geefbird said:


> I have an issue where I have everything installed correctly but when I try to start OBS it says "Script Error Log" Zoom_and_Follow.py module not found"
> 
> and zoom and follow therefore has no settings, hotkeys, and does not function.





 just to give the exact error


----------



## Geefbird (Sep 7, 2022)

I got my issue resolved, but now it only zooms and does not follow. Going to look around and see if I can find a fix


----------



## Gitago (Sep 10, 2022)

I tried lots of things and it just keeps minimizing the obs source to nothing instead of zooming it in..
Then when I adjust set manual override on monitor and the zoom width/height to be more than the size of the monitor it starts glitching out. 

This one "works" if i set the zoom width/height less than the actual window size but the result is less than appealing with half the screen being uncovered due to it lowering the size of the source and no real 'zooming' is happening at this point but the it does follow my mouse


----------



## Geefbird (Sep 14, 2022)

Gitago said:


> I tried lots of things and it just keeps minimizing the obs source to nothing instead of zooming it in..
> Then when I adjust set manual override on monitor and the zoom width/height to be more than the size of the monitor it starts glitching out.
> 
> This one "works" if i set the zoom width/height less than the actual window size but the result is less than appealing with half the screen being uncovered due to it lowering the size of the source and no real 'zooming' is happening at this point but the it does follow my mouse
> View attachment 86466


When it minimizes the source you are zooming on, right click the minimized box, go to transform, and fit to screen. That is what I did and it has worked ever since.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello To the Forum,

I am new and not very good in IT or programming things.

But I have an issue as well with the script of the mouse zoom and following.

I have installed python. It is on version 3.6.8
For that I did first: python -m pip install pynput
Worked well no errors.
Then I did: python -m pip install screeninfo
Work well too. No errors.

I downloaded the zip file from github and extracted it to my C: folder.
I opened OBS went to scripts. I added "mouse zoom and follow".
When I do that I get a message:


[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Source update
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Source Name: Bildschirmaufnahme
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 797, in script_save
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     hotkey_save_array = obs.obs_hotkey_save(zoom_id_tog)
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] TypeError: in method 'obs_hotkey_save', argument 1 of type 'obs_hotkey_id'
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 770, in script_load
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     [source, source_type] = load_settings['source'].split("||")
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] KeyError: 'source'
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Updating Source List
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] New source: True
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Updating Monitor List
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Monitor override list updated
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Updating Source List
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] New source: True
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Updating Monitor List
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Monitor override list updated
To me it looks good so far.

But when I go to the settings and Hotkeys, I cannot find anything related to the script.
But instead I get an error message and now I don't know what to do:

[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] Traceback (most recent call last):
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]   File "C:/Program Files/obs-zoom-and-follow-master\zoom_and_follow_mouse.py", line 797, in script_save
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py]     hotkey_save_array = obs.obs_hotkey_save(zoom_id_tog)
[zoom_and_follow_mouse.py] TypeError: in method 'obs_hotkey_save', argument 1 of type 'obs_hotkey_id'

If it helps, I work with OBS 27.2.4 (64-bit, windows)

When I close OBS it crashes and gives the error message enclosed in the png.

Does anyone knows what I can do to fix this?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 22, 2022)

Just to inform you.
My issue was solved.
The code on github was updated.

Now it works again.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 23, 2022)

I’ve asked before — still hoping to see a way set up maybe 2 or 3 zoom “levels”, and be able use a hotkey to switch from to another, as opposed to a simple toggle of “zoom in/zoom out”.

Case Scenario:

Hotkey1:  
Zoom from 100% to Level1 (say, = to 150%)

Hotkey1 pressed again:
Zoom from 150% to Level2 (say, = to 175%)

Hotkey1 pressed again:
Zoom from 175% to Level3 (say, = to 200%)

Hotkey1 + CTRL:
Zoom out one level from current level.

The point is to be able to zoom in, in steps,  using the same hotkey, and zoom out, in steps, using the same hotkey w/modifier.

Also, with pan/folllow on, teach level should still “follow” the mouse cursor position.

Make sense?

Doable?

Can I help?


----------



## MaximillionFriday (Oct 20, 2022)

Geefbird said:


> I have an issue where I have everything installed correctly but when I try to start OBS it says "Script Error Log" Zoom_and_Follow.py module not found"
> 
> and zoom and follow therefore has no settings, hotkeys, and does not function.


I had (what I think was a similar challange)  and somehow I got lucky and got the thing to work.   
Then I installed on the other computer in the studio -- being careful to mind what ACTUALLY worked.   I'm forced into this technical role, however, I really think that it only installed when I left OBS running for one of the steps.   Sadly, my notes were shoddy and I cannot tell you which step.


----------



## MaximillionFriday (Oct 20, 2022)

OK I have a totally stupid issue that I have not figured out the mistake I am making.   
First I'm doing it 'wrong' with Display Capture for a PDF with my monitor in 'Portrait mode' and I need to display only a portion of the monitor.  This is the "production" computer, (with OBS on the top ((so the instructor knows what is being shared)) and the pdf in a browser at the bottom portion of the Monitor (or desktop if you will)  .   




Here is what is being shared with the other 'Main OBS' Computer (with NDI). Yes, silly to have two, but we both have the exact same monitors, but with mouse and keyboard to one computer. 

 

I think 
1.  I am not grasping what happens between the 'two sets' of Edit Transform Settings.  or
2.  I have some setting so far off that I dont have a chance at getting it right.   
3.  This might need some dev time to do what I am asking (im willing to support the effort if this is the case)
4.  Something else?  

Esentially,  when I have the PDF at 100% it's in the right place in the screen -- but then the 'zoomed' in view is in the wrong place, or rather the bounds change and the image is no longer in view...    

*Main OBS View: *with 100% positioned nicely..  *



Zoomed in View:  *is not terrible, and I candidly don't know how I pulled this off to get it so close. I would like to set the boundaries on the monitor, so that the other instructor arn't able to scroll past the browser limits at the top and bottom and show the students anything except the book we are teaching... (ie red box stuff in this pic) .  



I can see that the Script settings effect the Edit Transform Settings, and I understand that there is a difference between the adjustments between the Bounding Box Size using the alt key and if the bounding Box Type is being used, but the concept is new to me and a bit murky stil.   *I'll buy someone a steak the size of a toilet seat if they can help me get this right..   *

Here is my other settings..   

Edit Transform with zoom off 


Edit transform with zoom on 


And my Script settings 



oh and here is a link to a video that explains the edit transform settings very well.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XA1iGHnZlg&t=202s

and here is  some context of why I chose to use this plugin... I'm open to suggestions, or helping anyone accomplish the parts that we got right.. 

 Current Two Person Greenscreen setup.


----------



## Kib (Nov 4, 2022)

Wherre can I find python 3 instead of python 3.6 ?


----------



## upswinglife (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello,

what can be the reason for the follow not working (just a quick zoom in to the top left)? The settings are correct. I installed Python 3.6 (portable version).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## upswinglife (Nov 24, 2022)

I had the idea that probably the portable version of python could cause some issues, so I installed Python 3.6.8. regularly but now get the following:


----------



## Reaperz (Dec 7, 2022)

Ive been using the zoom and follow for a 2 monitor setup for awhile. I just purchased 2 more monitors..
Now the issue im having is that my displays are capturing correctly. its zooming in on the correct screen but its using the other monitor as the mouse follow. so now im forced to zoom in and then go back to the other monitor to move it around the screen.

Any insight on this?


----------



## Propheta (Dec 21, 2022)

I get this when I load the script! Help would be great


----------

